# Colorado Trail GPX files



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

During a long cross-country flight last week, I finally got around to reviewing my GPX tracks from the 2012 Colorado Trail Race. The track that I posted last year was well-received, so I've posted an update to my blog. Bonus: I've also included a detailed profile of the route.

Download Toby's 2013 CTR Track:
Toby Gadd: Colorado Trail Race: GPS/GPX Tracks and Waypoints

Note: If the route changes before the race, I will update my track accordingly. If you find any errors, omissions, etc., please let me know ASAP. Thanks!


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

This is awesome Toby thank you. (Did I just say awesome, haha)

Ever though I'll never do the CTR having a bike friendly GPX file of the Colorado Trail is a great resource for the bits and pieces I will ride.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

SingleTrackLovr said:


> This is awesome Toby thank you. (Did I just say awesome, haha)
> 
> Ever though I'll never do the CTR having a bike friendly GPX file of the Colorado Trail is a great resource for the bits and pieces I will ride.


The whole CTR is a great adventure, but riding random sections is absolutely worth it. Especially anything in the San Juans. Stunning!


----------

